# Much Needed Mod



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Finally added shelving to our closet. The space was really wasted until now. The closet is narrow but very deep so I put in two rows of shelves to use all the space. The first row the front lip is down and the second row up to keep things in place.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

We did virtually the same thing w/ our 23RS -- but instead of permanently shelving things took the easy way out and bought one of those hanging thingsfrom WALMART that has 5 shelves on it and hangs onto the clothes rod...


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi ED, been thinking about doing the same mod. Did you use standard wire shelving cutting the pieces short to fit across the narrow closet, one in front of the other? Or use them the length of the closet? Can't tell from the pics
BTW are you in the medical field (looking at your name and avatar)


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm an RN and work in an Emergency Department. I put in two rows of shelves. The widest I could find where only 20 inches. If you want to see them I have more pictures that I can post in my gallery.

Ghosty I'd be carefull about how much weight you hang on that rod. The screws that hold it up are really tiny, probably # 4 or 5. They are only screwed into the thin wallboard. I took them out with the just the bit and my fingers didn't even need a handle.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, ED!
Thanks for sharing your mod for the closet!! I fold most of my clothes (jeans-shirts-capris-etc.) when camping, and the rod is just a pain, as, if you hang anything on hangers, they drag the bottom. Was wondering how to get the shelves deep enough. I had the same thing done in my kitchen pantry, at home, and they had to use two rows, come to think of it. Looks great!!








Darlene


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great mod. We did something similar.
















Thor


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

It looks really nice Ed.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice job and good tip about the rod mounting being marginal for weight expected. Looks like Closetmaid brand stuff?

Map Guy


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im working on 2 slide out shelves/baskets in a closet on my 29BHS. I sub- contract work to my Dad so it takes him a while to cut what I need, but the price is right and he does good work.









I cut 4 strips of 3/4 in plywood and liquid nailed it to the sides and painted it to blend in. then I had a nice surface to screw the brackets too. Works great and the baskets are removeable to be a closet again. Yes the top basket is bent, like that when i bot it. Not worth replaceing it.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> Ghosty I'd be carefull about how much weight you hang on that rod. The screws that hold it up are really tiny, probably # 4 or 5. They are only screwed into the thin wallboard. I took them out with the just the bit and my fingers didn't even need a handle.


Good info! I was thinking of buying one of those things that hang from the closet rod also, but never even considered what it would weigh when full of clothes. May have to re-think this....thanks!!

Cheryl


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

watervalleykampers said:


> Ghosty I'd be carefull about how much weight you hang on that rod. The screws that hold it up are really tiny, probably # 4 or 5. They are only screwed into the thin wallboard. I took them out with the just the bit and my fingers didn't even need a handle.


Good info! I was thinking of buying one of those things that hang from the closet rod also, but never even considered what it would weigh when full of clothes. May have to re-think this....thanks!!

Cheryl
[/quote]
I HAD one but it was too flimsy for my liking, I really like the shelves!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> We did virtually the same thing w/ our 23RS -- but instead of permanently shelving things took the easy way out and bought one of those hanging thingsfrom WALMART that has 5 shelves on it and hangs onto the clothes rod...


I would love to see a pic of this hanging shelf.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I also like Ed's shelving...I am just too chicken to attempt it. I did find some shelfing at BBY and may buy some to try out...if it doesn't work they are great about returns.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I have seen y'all do this mod and always wondered what you used to cut the wire shelves. Hack saw? Bolt cutters? Sawzall? It comes out a very nice custom installation.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

California Jim said:


> I have seen y'all do this mod and always wondered what you used to cut the wire shelves. Hack saw? Bolt cutters? Sawzall? It comes out a very nice custom installation.


Bolt cutters would probably work and make the job go faster. I don't own a pair so I just used a hack saw. Pretty easy to cut.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im working on 2 slide out shelves in a stupid closet in my 29BHS. I had to glue ( liquid nails ) 4 strips of wood inside the closet, paint it and screw angle brackets ( included in the kit ) to them for the slides. Almost done....


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Small bolt cutter is the way to go. Not as much chance of skinning the vinyl covering adjacant to cuts and just easier to handle than using sawzall or hack saw.

Map Guy


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

When I did my closet, I used a jigsaw to cut the shelving. Takes a little longer than a bolt cutter. But since my bolt cutter was on loan, I used what I had on hand.

Wardrobe shelving

Sorry about the orientation. This forum does not like portrait orientation.

Dan


----------

